
Comcast Considering 250GB Cap, Overage Fees - raju
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Considering-250MB-Cap-Overage-Fees-94185
======
xirium
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183436> for a more active discussion
on this topic.

